# Happy new year



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Best qishes to all amd hope this year beats last ...shouldn't be hard to one up that one 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

happy new years to you and yourn also and to the entire PT!

last year was an awesome year for me personally. hard to even imagine it being better this year.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy new year folks

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy New Year to one and all, hopefully gaining some ground with this covid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy new year my friends. I hope you all have a happy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Happy new year my friends. I hope you all have a happy and prosperous New Year.


+1 on that.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy new year to everyone here


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Best qishes to all amd hope this year beats last ...shouldn't be hard to one up that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First thing Cindy said, where is that with green grass.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> First thing Cindy said, where is that with green grass.


My grass isn't that green.....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't seen the grass in my yard for several months.

Reminds me of the story of a couple of comapines in soliders that got in a big fight out behind the post head quaters at Fort Wainwright in Fairbanks in winter and for punishement they had to cut the grass in the company area. First they had to move the snow and then cut the grass and put the snow back. If I remember right there was about three feet of snow then. I was stationed there at the time and I know that there was the fight out behind the HQ. One of my NCO's told me about the grass cutting part.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

knapper said:


> I haven't seen the grass in my yard for several months.
> 
> Reminds me of the story of a couple of comapines in soliders that got in a big fight out behind the post head quaters at Fort Wainwright in Fairbanks in winter and for punishement they had to cut the grass in the company area. First they had to move the snow and then cut the grass and put the snow back. If I remember right there was about three feet of snow then. I was stationed there at the time and I know that there was the fight out behind the HQ. One of my NCO's told me about the grass cutting part.


certainly sounds like our government at work. :teeth:


----------

